# Fishing in the rain......



## JustFishN (Jul 18, 2007)

I was wondering how you guys felt about fishing in the rain? I've heard that it is good to fish in the rain, then I hear no way fish won't bite if it's raining. What do you guys think? Have you fished in the rain and notice they do in fact bite?? OR is it true..they DON'T bite in the rain.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2007)

They do bite in the rain for sure. I think they stop biting just as a cold front approaches. From my own experience Up in Maine I have caught plenty of Bass while its been raining.


----------



## redbug (Jul 18, 2007)

I have caught some monster fish in the rain. fishing in the rain in the summer is one of my favorite times to fish a lot less boat traffic on the water..


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 18, 2007)

It was raining here today and I wanted to go fishing in the worst way... but it was in the back of my head...fish never bite in the rain lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2007)

If you fish in the rain fish under bridges - the fish all go there to stay dry!

Fishing in the rain can be fun and productive.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 20, 2007)

thats funny. stay dry. ha. ive caught plenty of fish in the rain. im a pretty die hard fisherman and i wont let rain keep me away. coming from the guy who played a round of golf in japan during a typhoon, dont know what its worth. but i have caught fish in the rain plenty.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 22, 2007)

I never catch fish in the rain. Oh wait, I never catch fish period. Disregard statement. :lol:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 22, 2007)

some of the best fishin ive ever done was in the rain...best trip this summer it was rainin...we caught over 100 bass that day too...


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

I go by my 12 and 12 rule, the fishing is good around here 12 hours before a storm and 12 hours after the storm they start biteing real good!!! Dont know about fishing in the rain cause it usually thunders around here when its raining


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2014)

I even fish in the snow! 


Bann BASSADDICT


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 24, 2014)

when i'm trout fishing and a low pressure front rolls in and the barometer starts falling ,i might as well pack up and go home. they just sit and sulk for a while.theres just no point in getting soaked for a couple of fish (maybe).if its been raining for a couple days the chances improve a little more.we don't have many bass lakes (3) around my area so i cant say if its the same for them.


----------



## ccm (Feb 24, 2014)

Fish bite when it's raining but it can be dangerous to the health of the fisherman if there is lightning around.


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 24, 2014)

Some of my best catches were during light to moderate rain.


----------



## redbug (Feb 24, 2014)

I have to say that I am looking forward to getting to fish in the rain.
that will mean the evil snow dandruff is gone!!!! 


remember the first to letters in BAN are BA ban Lets all support the Ban B A movement


----------



## fish devil (Feb 25, 2014)

:twisted: Wait............Wait............... OK, yeah they bite!!!


----------



## RStewart (Feb 25, 2014)

In spring & summer a hard rain makes the fish active. Burn a crankbait in the rain.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I hear tale that rain makes the fish more active due to food sources washing into the water.

Last time I went out in the rain I caught nothing, but I did get wet. So, I dunno...


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 2, 2014)

Best time to go fishing is when it's raining..............or when it ain't.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Mar 3, 2014)

A heavy down pour or thunderstorm.....no not fishing.....But when it just a nice light or steady rain heck yea. the bite is on.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 4, 2014)

I've had some really great times when pouring rain. Sometimes not. I guess you have to be in the right place at the right time. Like always.


----------



## BR1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I've caught fish in the rain.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 8, 2014)

I was out in my canoe one time when a thunderstorm came up pretty quick and I made a mad dash for the boat landing about 4 miles away. I was paddling like a mad man but didn't make it to the landing before the rain hit. I did make it to a small bridge where I thought I would have cover but as the water started to rise from the heavy downpour it ran me out from under the bridge. This was a swamp and all the runoff was raising the water level. Then I had to wait a while until the water receded enough to fit under the bridge to get to the landing. Oh' yea, fish do eat when its raining.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 10, 2014)

Love fishing in the rain. Have caught lotsa fish in the rain


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have caught tons of fish in the rain. The best fishing in the summer is during a steady rain. I had one day it was raining so hard my bilge pump ran almost constant but the basd were destroying top waters so I stayed at it and it was well worth it.


----------



## borntofish (Mar 20, 2014)

Trolling for trout on a lake 11,000 ft. Elevation above Yosemite Park. Mid Sept. Clear day good fishing, light rain moves in, fishing picked up. Turned to sleet then snow. Fishing was the best I've ever have seen. Every time we took one off and let the lures back out we hooked up. Get the net yourself because it was constant doubles. After two hours, we looked like two snowmen and frozen solid, we went in with beautiful limits of rainbows. I'm from Minnesota and I haver never seen snow and frantic fishing like it in my life


----------

